# Cách chăm sóc và bảo quản nệm đúng



## Tu Anh (8/5/19)

Biết cách chăm sóc và bảo quản nệm đúng không chỉ giúp nệm luôn trong trạng thái sạch sẽ, thoáng mát mà còn kéo dài được tuổi thọ của nệm, đảm bảo dài lâu cho sức khỏe của cả gia đình. Hiện nay, nhiều bạn vẫn chưa biết cách bảo quản nệm đúng, nếu cứ theo thói quen hoặc suy nghĩ chủ quan sẽ khiến cho nệm của bạn dễ bị hư hỏng, tốn kém khi phải thay đổi nệm thường xuyên. Bài viết dưới đây đưa ra những chỉ dẫn và lời khuyên bổ ích trong việc bảo quản nệm mà bạn cần lưu ý nhé!

_



_
_Cách Chăm Sóc Và Bảo Quản Nệm Đúng_​
*Nệm mới*
Thông thường đối với một chiếc nệm mới sẽ luôn có mùi đặc trưng, nhưng không có hại cho sức khỏe, vì vậy, khi tháo bao nệm ra, bạn nên để nệm thoáng khí từ 3 - 5 tiếng hãy sử dụng nhé.

Để nệm được bền lâu và phát huy tốt tính năng vốn có, chúng ta cần phải đặt nệm trên một bề mặt phẳng, không nhấp nhô. Nếu có giường, bạn cần nắm rõ kích thước của nó để chọn nệm có kích cỡ vừa hợp lý, không để nệm lọt lòng giường quá hẹp sẽ ảnh hưởng đến độ bền lâu của nệm.

*Khi sử dụng nệm cần chú ý:*
- Phải luôn giữ nệm sạch sẽ, thông thoáng bằng cách thay đổi áo nệm thường xuyên. Việc giặt giũ thường sẽ giúp bụi bẩn, ẩm mốc ko xuất hiện bên trong nệm.

- Hạn chế ăn uống trên nệm để tránh các vết bẩn cứng đầu vây ra nệm và ám mùi hôi khó chịu.

- Nệm có chất liệu dễ cháy, do đó cần tránh xa các thiết bị tỏa nhiệt như bàn là ( bàn ủi ), rất dễ gây hư hỏng cho nệm.

- Không nên đặt nệm trực tiếp dưới ánh nắng mặt trời.

*Xử lý vết bẩn*
Đối với từng loại nệm sẽ có những cách xử lý vết bẩn khác nhau nhằm đảm bảo nệm không bị hư hỏng và nhanh chóng. Chung quy bạn có thể sử dụng một số cách như sau:

- Sử dụng soda: Đổ soda lên vết dơ, chờ khoảng 30 phút để nước soda thấm vào nệm sẽ hút sạch bụi bẩn, mồ hôi và vết dơ dễ dàng. Sau đó dùng máy hút bụi nhẹ nhàng sấy khô nệm.

- Sử dụng oxy già: Công dụng của oxy già là tẩy rửa vết bẩn ố vàng, xỉn mảy, vết nước tiểu của bé,... sau đó bạn có thể hong khô nệm bằng quạt máy, máy hút bụi hoặc phơi dưới bóng râm mát.

Nếu bạn không có thời gian để vệ sinh nệm hoặc xử lý các vết bẩn, khử mùi nệm sau một thời gian sử dụng thì hãy tìm ngay đến dịch vụ vệ sinh chăn, ga, gối, nệm tận nhà của Thegioinem.com, tận tình và chuyên nghiệp.


----------

